# New Member - Central Texas



## Palermo79 (Apr 22, 2020)

Good evening, just wanted to say hello and I’m glad I found this forum.  Enjoying the reading and will be sure to contribute.  I have a WSM 18”, a smoker on wheels I built in ‘97, and a smoker I just built in my backyard because I didn’t want to mess up my lawn moving the trailer around.   I sort of lost the BBQ bug for several years but over the past year or so I’ve been getting more into it.   Plan on firing up with new smoker, will try to post up how it goes.


----------



## Blues1 (Apr 22, 2020)

Welcome from SC!


----------



## ososmokeshack (Apr 22, 2020)

Cool looking smoker and welcome to SMF!


----------



## one eyed jack (Apr 23, 2020)

Your yard looks like a great place to hang out and smoke chow.  Good looking block smoker.  I'd like to see more pictures of it.  (Fire box and your grate set-up)

Great looking wheeled smoker you built.  Got any pictures of it cooking?


----------



## tx smoker (Apr 23, 2020)

Welcome from Central Texas also. What part of the world do you call home?

Welcoming a neighbor,
Robert


----------



## kruizer (Apr 23, 2020)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 23, 2020)

Welcome from Gilbert, AZ! RAY


----------



## Palermo79 (Apr 23, 2020)

one eyed jack said:


> Your yard looks like a great place to hang out and smoke chow.  Good looking block smoker.  I'd like to see more pictures of it.  (Fire box and your grate set-up)
> 
> i moved the block pit to another part of the yard and put sand inside the blocks for more insulation.  I plan to put stove pipe with a damper and rain cap on for exhaust but I had to order that because it is 5”.  I also poured concrete in the bottom of the pit area to prevent having to fight against ground moisture.
> 
> ...


I don’t think I have any of it cooking other than that one I sent, I keep it in my garage so I just roll it out in the driveway to smoke.  I do have a pic of the end product.  
	

		
			
		

		
	








tx smoker said:


> Welcome from Central Texas also. What part of the world do you call home?
> 
> Welcoming a neighbor,
> Robert


Robert I live in Round Rock and thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Buttah Butts (Apr 23, 2020)

Welcome from NC. Lots of great people on this website that are willing to help out.


----------



## tx smoker (Apr 23, 2020)

Palermo79 said:


> Robert I live in Round Rock and thanks for the welcome.



Ha!! We have Zach in Pfugerville and you in Round Rock. you're about 15 to 20 minutes east of me. Actually there are quite a few of us around the Austin area. When things calm down we may need to see about doing a little SMF gathering. Unless the smoke clears from this mess it looks like Cen Tex Brew and Que 2 may get derailed....unless we just do it later in the Summer like we did last year.

Welcome aboard!!
Robert


----------



## Palermo79 (Apr 23, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Ha!! We have Zach in Pfugerville and you in Round Rock. you're about 15 to 20 minutes east of me. Actually there are quite a few of us around the Austin area. When things calm down we may need to see about doing a little SMF gathering. Unless the smoke clears from this mess it looks like Cen Tex Brew and Que 2 may get derailed....unless we just do it later in the Summer like we did last year.
> 
> Welcome aboard!!
> Robert


That sounds great!  We have done a couple LBS comps and did fair.   We use another pit for those currently.  Our head cook is really the anchor, he’s got his stuff down pretty well.  I’m not on that level.  I just enjoy the challenge and being outdoors.


----------



## Palermo79 (Apr 23, 2020)

Palermo79 said:


> That sounds great!  We have done a couple LBS comps and did fair.   We use another pit for those currently.  Our head cook is really the anchor, he’s got his stuff down pretty well.  I’m not on that level.  I just enjoy the challenge and being outdoors.


I’m Aaron by way.


----------



## tx smoker (Apr 23, 2020)

Palermo79 said:


> I’m Aaron by way.



Hi Aaron. I'm Fred   Nice to meet you sir

Not really Fred...honest,
Robert


----------

